# Hello from Western Kentucky



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

I'm sure you'll find this forum to be a wealth of information about bees and beekeeping. I use the 'search' function extensively - it seems that for any topic/question I can think of, I can immediately find several previous threads discussing it.

Are you connected with a local club? Kentucky has quite a few excellent clubs. Since much of beekeeping is "location specific", clubs are great places to find mentors and tap into the local beekeeping knowledge.
http://www.kyagr.com/statevet/bees/association/index.htm


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Welcome kyfiddle!


----------



## kyfiddle (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and making a newbie feel welcome. Yes indypartridge, I have attended a couple of local meetings of the "Lake Barkley Beekeepers Association" and those folks made me feel welcome too. I mostly just sat and istened at the meetings, but learned a lot in a short hour or two. I also attended the Walter Kelley Field Day back earlier in the summer, and enjoyed that too. So far, in my 1st year, I will have to say that beekeepers by and large are the most friendly and helpful group of people that I've ever been around!
David W.


----------



## Dale Rose (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome from a fellow KY beekeeper, I'm located in morgantown......


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello from Central Ky!! Wouldnt mind seeing a Group Forum started for Kentucky! I didnt see ky in the Group forum list!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome and happy beekeeping!


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Greetings from Jefferson county,Maybe we will see you at Kelleys again this year.I love western Kentucky.We used to have a cabin down by Cadiz on lake Barkley.Cant beat the fishing there.


----------

